# Cheesed off big time!!!



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As of 1st September 2008, soft stick hits in IPO are not allowed in this ....... country.

Mondioring could be pretected - the dear creatures don't "it their dogs", they just "threaten" them.

More in course, yours sadly

Gill


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> As of 1st September 2008, soft stick hits in IPO are not allowed in this ....... country.
> 
> Mondioring could be pretected - the dear creatures don't "it their dogs", they just "threaten" them.
> 
> ...


I think my English students would boo me. But the fact remains we're doomed!!!


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Any reasons why, sounds like a purely political decision, it´s not like the soft stick hurt the dog, but I suppose many thinks so, who don´t know what they are looking at.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The "why" is not easy to answer. Hitting a dog with a hard article is written into the Tierschützgesetz (animal rights laws).

A "hard" article is also a "soft stick". Not clear at the moment is, whether the helper can carry the stick and "threaten" or whether the stick is not allowed at all. To qualify for breeding in the GSD Club, the dog has to be threatened and hit by the stick. If he qualifieds with Swiss Schutzhund or SAR (not using the soft stick at trials), etc., the dog has to be tested separately with the soft stick.

In my mind, the whip for the horses is now not allowed, cows can't be run into the cowshed with a stick, etc. etc. not to mention the various tiger, lion performances.

My Dad was hit with the cane at school as a child - who complained then??? I bet he didn't tell his parents, otherwise he would have got a second beating.

All I can say, it's a queer world.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow. Totally counter to what I understood or my stereotype of Switzerland. I always think of everyone being armed and everyone leaving them alone... Is the "shoot twice and go home" attitude still in existence? Sounds like someones trying to change it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Poor Gillian, I really feel for you. Unfortunately none of this crap that these stupid Animal Rights activist groups pull surprises me anymore. Guess it would be too much to expect them to actually know what they are talking about before they decide to try to force change on everyone. Oh but then the policy makers might actually have to spend time learning what they are making policy about and that might cut into too many press junkets. :-& :-& :-&


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Really, it's sick. We had our second Summer Trial last weekend, as usual with IPO stick hits. We discussed the matter until the cows came home in the club house as the law came into force the next day, Monday, 1st September. Yesterday, 3rd September, our technical commission published the announcement on the official website after numerous clubs kept asking how they should run their trials.

Yes, shoot twice and go home......

I've just read on a forum in Germany that there's a performance judge who's trying to have the long flight stopped. You just can't send your dog after a human being...... The really sick thing is that the dog is most likely to be taxed by the back transport attack and not in the long flight - there many a handler curses the distance out - out - out


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just ignore it as a matter of course. Seriously, who is going to enforce these laws ? ? ? If you do not take them seriously, and show up as a whole entity if someone were fined, you might find it taken off the books as foolish.

It is like the spay neuter laws here. They can make them all they want, people will just ignore them. They do not have the budget to enforce what they have going on right now.

People break the law all the time here by drinking to excess, so why not blow off the stupid laws ????? It is you duty as a citizen.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You have a point there actually, Jeff. We're trying to find out if we can find a loophole but most people are all talk until it's time to stand up on their hind legs and do something - probably like their dogs. The most who will profit from the new rules are those whose dogs wouldn't have made it with the old rules - welcome fluffy and consortium.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

I have to agree with Jeff. They will keep passing more of this until people start standing up to them. The whole western world is becoming sissified! Hopefully everyone will just keep on testing their dogs in the open or what will it be next?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Me too. Just keep an eye out for strangers with cameras. Some yahoos love to try to be shit stirrers.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think most people put their faith in the Kennel Club and its technical commission](*,) And woke up on the 1st September. *Showing* is our Kennel Club's most valuable child.

A number of decoys, ours too, are policemen in real life..... On the other hand we're not allowed to use the prong or the e-collar either but there are some crafty people left in the dog sport. 

As for the shit stirrers, they often come from dog sport, too. The "normal" public doesn't even know what a chain collar is usually.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sadly, I think you are right. You know, if someone wants to train without corrections, that's fine, it's their perogative, but there is a big difference between cruelty and corrections.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Having been gone from Europe for many years it always amazes me where they are going with some of their rules.....scary!


----------

